# Shameful Stuff From Indiana



## fbb1964 (20/3/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2021-03-19_shameful-stuff-from-indiana.html

*Shameful Stuff From Indiana*
Posted 19th March 2021 by Dave Cross





Aeschylus, the so-called Ancient Greek father of tragedy, reputedly said, “in war, truth is the first casualty.” The United States has been waging an insane war on vaping and tobacco harm reduction and truth has become redundant to authorities which no longer care about educating the public or being seen to tell the truth. The Indiana High School Athletic Association and the Indiana Department of Health are the latest tragic exponents.
“_The Indiana Department of Health and the Indiana High School Athletic Association are joining forces to communicate the risk of serious lung disease caused by vaping to every high school athlete, student and community in Indiana_,” they say.

For the two organisations to be persisting in a lie that has been debunked by experts around the world, and one no longer supported by the USA’s Centers For Disease Control, beggars belief.

Professor Peter Hajek, the Director of the Tobacco Dependence Research Unit at Queen Mary University London, explained last year: “_An outbreak of acute lung injuries has developed in the USA, affecting mostly young people who vaped illegal marijuana (THC) cartridges. Indeed, it later turned out that all laboratory samples taken from people with confirmed diagnosis, of whom some denied THC use, contained a contaminant found in these cartridges (Vitamin E acetate, used to improve THC viscosity)_.”(2)

Other lies the Athletic Association and the Department of Health are propagating includes a claim that there is an “_epidemic_” of vaping in the state, “_especially among teens_.”

Epidemic is defined by the Oxford English Dictionary as: “_a sudden outbreak of infectious disease that spreads rapidly through the population_”. Even if there was a high rate of vaping taking place, it certainly couldn’t be described as an epidemic. The thing is, like in the United Kingdom, there is no problem with large numbers of non-smoking teens taking up vaping.







Cherry picking from the worst, most scientifically illiterate studies possible, their website goes on to claim formaldehyde, arsenic, and lead is found in vapour. There is no mention of the amount found, that the volume is drastically reduced from that found in tobacco smoke, nor that compounds like formaldehyde are created naturally in the body or emitted from sofas.

“_Share this and help vaporize vaping_,” they say.

An independent study(3) last year found identical levels of heavy metals in the blood and urine of vapers and never-smokers/vapers.

The liars even try to make out that e-liquid contains nail polish remover, that vapers are more at risk from COVID-19, and that “_vaping can give you the lungs of a 70-year-old_”.


If the Indiana High School Athletic Association and the Indiana Department of Health genuinely cared about the state’s teens then maybe they could try telling them the honest truth for a change?

*References:*

Don’t Puff This Stuff - https://dontpuffthisstuff.com/
Experts React to EVALI Correspondence - https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...04_experts-react-to-evali-correspondence.html
Association of electronic cigarette use with lead, cadmium, barium, and antimony body burden: NHANES 2015-2016 - https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0946672X2030167X

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Timwis (21/3/21)

Went to make up some e-liquid today, had my nic. flavourings, PG and VG but damn i'm clean out of Rat Poison and Nail Polish, hopefully they will arrive mid-weeK! Only in a America would so many brain dead idiots swallow such BS but the fact so many countries still follow their lead is worrying. After 4 years of Trump surely just seeing how many votes he still got this last time round should of sparked reality, Americans are not very bright!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## fbb1964 (21/3/21)

Timwis said:


> Went to make up some e-liquid today, had my nic. flavourings, PG and VG but damn i'm clean out of Rat Poison and Nail Polish, hopefully they will arrive mid-weeK! Only America would so many brain dead idiots swallow such BS but the fact so many countries still follow their lead is worrying. After 4 years of Trump surely just seeing how many votes he still got this last time round should of sparked reality, Americans are not very bright!



This is from 6 years ago, imagine now.



But then to be completely fair I certainly won't hold my breath in the UK just yet either.. Or in any country globally for that matter.





There are dumb people everywhere mate.. It just depends how you look at it.. Especially from trendy "social media" informed opinion self appointed "social justice studies" PHD candidates commenting on world events! People in glass houses should never throw stones...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## fbb1964 (25/3/21)

An afterthought. Noticed this one today and personally thinks this one seems to be the definitive clear winner. Unbelievable!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

